# adding a new LGD ... male or female?



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

We have started shopping for another LGD to add to our 20 acre farm ... and my biggest question is whether to add a male or female to our mix ...

We currently have a male akbash that is 9 y/o. He is a great working dog and spends the majority of his time with our chickens and goats and keeping an eye on the meadow below our pastures where the coyote activity is greatest. He is awesome with all dogs and animals and is very sweet and mellow yet very serious and intense when it comes to predators.

We also have a female 3 y/o akbash. She is a rescue and is not bonded with the animals. She patrols the fenced 20 acres and barks at cars and ATVs more then predators. But she does add a different layer of defense on our property by patrolling the upper acreage.

We also have 2 herding breed mixes - A mellow 10 y/o male and a 3 y/o female that is a firecracker and a bit bossy and dominant. We had a number of fights between the female herder and female akbash when the new akbash first arrived. It's been a few months at this time and they have worked things out at this point. It is the female herding dog that is the bigger instigator of trouble but the female akbash does not back down once the fight starts.

Anyway, I would like to add a new LGD since our male is 9 y/o. I would like another LGD that will be bonded with the animals and work with our male. Since the male is 9 y/o, my guess is that now is the time to have him train another working pup (or young dog).

I am leaning towards getting another male LGD since we already have a "strong female" presence on our farm. I have looked at a very mellow Anatolian male. He is one y/o and is with his dad and brother (all intact) and they get along very well. All three were super mellow and laid back and guarding goats and chickens on a small farm. So that may be a good option.

But perhaps since this new dog will be working with the male akbash ... a female would be better??!!

I am interested in other experienced LGD owners thoughts / suggestions ...
Thanks for the input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy. That is an interesting mix. I bet someone on here has an answer.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

That's a tough one! I am somewhat experienced with LGD's, mine is only 20 months old. I do have a bit of experience with bossy female herding dogs though!!!:: In my case, I love the bossy, female herding dog attitude and will probably always have one. To minimize conflicts, I will probably always need to have male LGD. 

With the research I've done, and my experience, I would think a boy would be best suited for your situation. Mostly because you already have two girls that don't mind arguing and being bossy. I think males, in general, should be pretty accepting of either gender. Any dog you add will have to find it's place in the pecking order, but, I think a male would be overall more easy going.

Another thing that sticks in my mind is when the breeder dropped our guy off he said (rough paraphrase), "neuter him and he'll be the best dog you'll ever have, better than any bitch or stud."

Good luck!


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Pippas (btw your BC is a cutie pie!!)

I am definitely leaning towards a male LGD (and eventually neutered once he matures a bit).

So now my question is ... should I get the one year old male Anatolian that I know is mellow and gets along with other males (even intact males) ...

OR 

... would a male puppy be best so that he grows up with the current pack. Is a puppy more of a "wild card" as far as how his temperament will change as he hits maturity.

In my experience with my bossy female herders ... they tend to peak in their bossiness at the peak of the maturity (around 2-3 years old). They eventually mellow a bit after that in my experience but can sure be "snarky" for a few years.

I just do not want to risk the safety of my 9 y/o akbash male if he is eventually challenged by the new LGD once he matures. My guess is that our current akbash would submit to the younger dog since he is really mellow and getting up in years. But I do not want to be wrong and endanger him in any way. The stakes are a bit higher when dealing with the power of LGD's.

Obviously, we can always separate the male LGDs if that is the case down the road and manage the situation as it develops.

Once again, I welcome lots of input / suggestions / thoughts
thx


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

:: Thanks! That is Pippa, 5 yrs old, she is half BC and half Heeler. I am quite partial to Heelers! She is very possessive of "her" things (me, shade, her "bubble" etc. ) and she likes things to go her way. A lot of people take her dirty looks the wrong way, thinking she is mean or aggressive when she is really just voicing her opinion ::


I can see the pros and cons of either a pup or adolescent dog. I would be inclined to try the 1 yr old male&#8230;If you trust the current owners and how he has been raised. It might take a little bit more initially to introduce him to your pack, but, he's already halfway to maturity and you can already see he is a mellow dog and on his way to be a good guardian. A "good" puppy should mature into a well-rounded, mellow dog too, if trained and raised right, and he may fit into the pack more easily, but, he would take another year of training.

It would also depend on your 9 y/o. Would he rather spend time with a puppy or adolescent? It sounds like you know your dogs pretty well, so it's just picking the best fit for both you and them.

I am just brainstorming here. I know I will need to add another LGD as my dog gets older and am already thinking about the when and how. :think:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

My "snarky" gal is a BC / heeler mix too. She is a pistol and constantly wanting to play!! Perhaps a pup would be good for her ...
I also am very partial to heelers (we've fostered over 35 heeler, heeler-mixes and other herding dogs). I have yet to own a full heeler ... but hope to someday.

THe adolescent LGD currently lives with all sorts of animals ... chickens, ducks, goats, pigs, mini cows and lots of other dogs. they are all in somewhat close quarters on an acre. He was stand-off-ish for a short time and then was leaning in for pets. Seems like a real nice pup.

But I like your question ... about what would our male akbash prefer ... I hadn't thought of that. That is a good way to look at it.

Thanks again for the input.
Here a picture of my bc/heeler gal.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Ah! She's a cutie! She has a very similar "eye" as Pippa. Pip is always up for playing too!!! 

That is very cool that you have helped so many heelers and other dogs. Heelers are good dogs. 

I had a full red heeler in highschool. She did everything with me. She was a one of a kind, and nothing will ever come close to her. She was very protective but not nearly as snippy as Pippa. She lived/lives with my parents while I was in college. Wouldn't have been fair to her to move her to the city life. She would come and stay with me a week at a time though. Now, at 13 yrs old, she gets stressed leaving home so she doesn't make as many trips to visit. 

Anyways...good luck with your new LGD search. I am sure you will make the right choice! I know there are a few more LGD owners on here, maybe they will weigh in for you too.

And here is a pic of Sammi...she loves squeaker toys...


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh wow. Your red heeler looks SO much like our red heeled mix!!!!! The same face. It warms my heart to see that sweet face. We had her 16 years. She just passed away in March. She was a great dog. I miss her every day. But she had a great life full of adventures. She was my mountain biking, running, cross country skiing, back packing, horse back riding buddy. We did lots and lots of adventures together!!! She had a great life.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I have no opinion on your next lgd... But I have a border collie/heeler mix as well! Love him.. Quite sassy.. He looks almost full border.. 
..


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

wow!! sassy and GORGEOUS!! he is handsome!!!

it looks like we have decided to get a male puppy. he's an akbash / anatolian / kangal / maremma mix out of working parents being raised with goats, chickens and children. He is calm and middle of the pack (not overly dominant). I've seen lots of videos of him and his parents and we are going to meet him next weekend.

He's 17 lbs at 8 weeks old. Quite the CHUNK.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

He's gonna be a big boy Wilson! If we ever move to the farm with the goats I will get and LGD.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Congrats! How exciting!


----------



## LuckyDuckFarm (May 26, 2015)

LGDs are so gorgeous . . . We know someone who keeps one as a guard dog for his house, and then there's a really good goat breeder in our area who has three that are always hanging around the barnyard.


----------

